
Religious children are meaner than their secular counterparts, study finds - prawn
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/06/religious-children-less-altruistic-secular-kids-study
======
cjbenedikt
“We have just enough religion to make us hate, but not enough to make us love
one another.” Jonathan Swift

------
DrScump
posted twice earlier this week, earliest at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10521211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10521211)

